# Backlit Display



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I did this on the laser engraver last night. Would be really easy to laser out holes for 50 or more LED's for a "shields up" display. I thought it was pretty nifty.


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

That's awesome... even just by itself.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Agreed. Mount that puppy in a lightbox, and hang it in the living room, or near your pool table.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey, you making these for sale?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^what he said...


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Hey, you making these for sale?


Yeah, I can do that. I'm still thinking about price. Probably in the $30-$40 range plus shipping. This one is roughly 8 inches by 14 inches. It's made out of 4.5 mm clear acrylic that's painted black on the back, then engraved.

I'm curious what everyone thinks is a good size.....although, the graphic can be scaled to whatever scale you like, so custom sizes are easy enough. What do you think? Anyone interested?


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

Hi i would be interested in one i was thinking of using it as a base plate for a 1:350 display base


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Disillusionist said:


> Yeah, I can do that. I'm still thinking about price. Probably in the $30-$40 range plus shipping. This one is roughly 8 inches by 14 inches. It's made out of 4.5 mm clear acrylic that's painted black on the back, then engraved.
> 
> I'm curious what everyone thinks is a good size.....although, the graphic can be scaled to whatever scale you like, so custom sizes are easy enough. What do you think? Anyone interested?


id suggest ones that could be used as a base for either the pl or amt kits, and that would be scaling the image to match the model. other than that, i'd like one just as a wall display about 18" X 12".


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the size your suggesting is good. Price is good too! Would it also include the shield "dots" around the ship so we can do the sequential lighting? Also can you customize ship name and number?


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

yes the option to do a chasing led would great


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah, I can do that. Actually, I've already included an outline of LED holes in my artwork. All I need to do is turn that layer on and the laser will cut 50 holes for 5mm LEDs.


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

great if you can give a final price shipped to UK for one around 10inch by 6 inch that would be great if you can offer other sizes that is  thanks



Disillusionist said:


> Yeah, I can do that. Actually, I've already included an outline of LED holes in my artwork. All I need to do is turn that layer on and the laser will cut 50 holes for 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Here's one I did on a piece of clear scrap with the holes.


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

THat looks fine what do you think about a smaller version that say takes 3mm leds?
cheers


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

robcowley said:


> THat looks fine what do you think about a smaller version that say takes 3mm leds?
> cheers



3 mm shouldn't be a problem.

I'm looking into shipping to Great Britain. I've never really done any international shipping. Any service you can recommend?


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

Cheapest 

thats great thanks




Disillusionist said:


> 3 mm shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I'm looking into shipping to Great Britain. I've never really done any international shipping. Any service you can recommend?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

robcowley said:


> Cheapest
> 
> thats great thanks


I just sent you a private message!


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Disillusionist

Will the laser engraving work on Brass? Could you do a commisioning plate for the E?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

It can't cut, or mark metals directly. However, you can mark metal if you apply a substance called Cermark first. Then it makes a permanent black marking. Also, when you laser anodized aluminum it leaves a silvery/white mark.

There are also laserable materials that simulate brass. Take a look at this.

http://www.rowmark.com/laser/Flexibrass/Flexi.asp


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am down for one. What does one need to do to order? All I would need next is to find someone who can do the chaser LED circuit board.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am down for one. What does one need to do to order? All I would need next is to find someone who can do the chaser LED circuit board.


PM sent


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Disillusionist said:


> PM sent


PM sent back


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Decided to stick a strip of blue LEDs behind one to see how it looks. This one is yours Opus:thumbsup:


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

^I WANT ONE! Can you do one with a superhero logo? I'd like something like this as a one-of a kind light for my room! (And of course I'd want some designs for my 1/1000 scale trek kits!


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

I would be intereste din one around 12"x20".
You planning on doing other ships? Would be cool to have one for each Enterprise.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

OOOooooOOOoo...

Gimme, Gimme..

I'd very much want at least one of these beauties with 3mm holes, if you please

so pretty


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MMM one of those would soo COOL hanging up in my home theatre. :thumbsup: But alas the budget is looking like the forgoten prisoner at the moment


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Disillusionist said:


> Decided to stick a strip of blue LEDs behind one to see how it looks. This one is yours Opus:thumbsup:


That looks soooo cool!!! Thank you very much. I sent you a PM to find out the total cost and when you want me to send it.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow that is nice.. I would like one of those for my PL E.... 2 actually.. 1 without, and 1 with the lights for 3mm.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

All ... I just got my display today and it is VERY NICE!!! I have to give Matt credit, he does great work!! I hope to have the circuit built in the next month or so. I am waiting for the LED's to arrive and my brother-in-law to help me create the circuit board. But I am looking forward to this. If you are interested in this, it is worth the money!!!

Now I am just waiting for when he offers a version with the Reliant!! I plan to order one of those too!


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## robcowley (May 29, 2005)

Got mine great work mate thanks a lot !!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

FSM-1 said:


> Looks like something Simon Mercs (Papa Smurf) did years ago. That is the defelector grid pattern right?


Simon did not do it. It was made by LASTPACIFIC.

http://www.enterprisecreations.com/images/LexanBase.jpg


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Raist3001 said:


> Simon did not do it. It was made by LASTPACIFIC.
> 
> http://www.enterprisecreations.com/images/LexanBase.jpg



Yep. Glen at Last Pacific designed and created that base. I know Simon (PapaSmurf) and Fokkerpilot used them on a few of their build-ups for customers. It is very awesome.

Scott


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Disillusionist said:


> Here's one I did on a piece of clear scrap with the holes.


Disillusionist 

I wanted to ask you back light the image of the ship?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Gilusions said:


> Disillusionist
> 
> I wanted to ask you back light the image of the ship?


Not sure I follow you...Are you asking if the ship is backlit in that particular picture?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

And along came Reliant......sorry 'bout the uneven backlighting


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They both look great! Excellent work on those. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

They look great. Well done


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I posted this in another thread but thought I would show it here. My brother-in-law managed to figure out how to do the shields circuitry, and built one for me (I am working on an Enterprise version now, that he is creating the same circuit for). Anyway, I figured you would like to see how it turned out. I am using one of Matt's Reliant backlit displays for this.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Beautiful work! Well done! It's a thrill to see one of my panels "in action"!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I posted this in another thread but thought I would show it here. My brother-in-law managed to figure out how to do the shields circuitry, and built one for me (I am working on an Enterprise version now, that he is creating the same circuit for). Anyway, I figured you would like to see how it turned out. I am using one of Matt's Reliant backlit displays for this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXC9uz4nShQ


Price please, where do i send the payment?

I have an enterprise version


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That's awesome!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Price please, where do i send the payment?
> 
> I have an enterprise version


I have to talk to my brother-in-law on that. He would be willing to create the pre-built circuit board for you, but you'll need to do the whole wiring of the LEDs to the board which can be a little involved due to neither of us having the skillset to create an etched circuit board for this. However he and I talked about selling it, so we would include a manual on how to hook up the LEDs that hopefully would be simple enough for anyone to follow. I'll check with him on what he is willing to sell it for. You would need to let him know for how many LEDs (standard I have found in following Matt's design is, 50 for the Enterprise, 47 for the Reliant). I don't believe there will be a difference in price on 50 or 47 LEDs for the board as he already has the program for both. He just needs to know for the timing sequence. If you need something different, it would involve him doing more programming the timing chip. Also you would need to specify if you would want the sound and it to include any LEDs (and how many of those) for the backlit display. If you want to change the timing of the LED sequence he can do that as well.

We will be finishing up my Reliant with about 10 green LEDs for the backlit display this weekend. I still need to get the green LEDs. The whole unit is hooked to a three-way toggle switch. Up is off, Middle is green backlit display with shields down, bottom is green background and shields up. When you reverse order the shields drop and display stays green, then up is everything off again. I also hope to have the Enterprise done this weekend as well. I am currently working on wiring all the LEDs (I wired the LEDs for the Reliant as well) so all he needs to do this weekend is pop in the board and green LEDs for us to get it to work.

He informed me if he can get 5 people interested, he will sell the boards pre-built at around $80 (you supply the LED, extra wiring for them, and speaker if you want sound). But we would need 5 orders to get it that cheap as he would be buying the boards in bulk. He asked that you give him about 2 weeks to get it all built and programmed.

If you're still interested I will let him know, and PM you to get the details of exactly what you want. Just an FYI, if we don't get enough orders, the cost may be slightly higher.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you've got mail


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Disillusionist said:


> Beautiful work! Well done! It's a thrill to see one of my panels "in action"!:thumbsup:


Are these available for sale?


----------



## sdhlaw1701 (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone sell the circuit for the "shields up" display yet? I have no idea how I would create one of these myself. A working circuit is a must for these awesome bases.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

sdhlaw1701 said:


> Does anyone sell the circuit for the "shields up" display yet? I have no idea how I would create one of these myself. A working circuit is a must for these awesome bases.


 
Check with Fuzznoggin (fokkerpilot )-- he may know of a source.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Enterprise backlit display.

This is fantastic. 

PM sent.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

What type of files are you feeding into the etcher? I mean if I could send something compatible could you etch something?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Sure, Corel Draw files are ideal, but I can also work with most of the popular vector formats: eps, ai, wmf, dxf...just to name a few.


----------

